# Which calculator for Electrical PE?



## Nittany_Lion (Mar 23, 2012)

Taking the Electrical PE in April for the second time....first time was 2001 when it was in essay form YUK!. Since Calc requirements have changed in 11 yrs and so has the exam format I would like to know which calculator is the forums favorite and why. I'm a HP guy and love my 48SX but can't use that one also purchased a HP 33S a few yrs ago to prep for the exam but don't care for it. So which one guys????


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 23, 2012)

From a fellow EE(Power), go with this one: Casio FX-115ES


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2012)

From another fellow EE (power), I used the TI-36X II and it worked fine for the exam. A few other threads on similar topics are listed below.

Thread 1

Thread 2


----------



## knd107 (Mar 23, 2012)

Second for the casio Fx-115ES for complex math.


----------



## Peele1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Casio. It does the complex A+Bi or for power:

S /_ = P + j Q

math quite nicely.


----------



## Nittany_Lion (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info....I got the Casio today after work. I'm also a power guy!


----------



## SoCalEE (Mar 25, 2012)

Nittany_Lion said:


> Taking the Electrical PE in April for the second time....first time was 2001 when it was in essay form YUK!. Since Calc requirements have changed in 11 yrs and so has the exam format I would like to know which calculator is the forums favorite and why. I'm a HP guy and love my 48SX but can't use that one also purchased a HP 33S a few yrs ago to prep for the exam but don't care for it. So which one guys????


Since you are a HP guy, I take it you are fastest and most self assured with RPN. I would go with a HP in that case. I took in the 35S and the Fx-115ES and used the 35S in algebraic mode due to not having to look if a key entry registered and the right number of times due to the good key action of the 35S. Take in at least one alternate calculator for things you need it for. Learn to use all, but go with what is most comfortable.

Another thing I did, after reading the instructions carefully and finding I could take a compass and a straight edge, was to take both. The compass was a 180 degree one and the straight edge was a steel ruler. I thought that they would be useful if I came across a problem that I wanted to solve geometrically or I wanted to accurately draw something out. They turned out to be useful as bookmarks.


----------



## EAM85 (Apr 11, 2012)

I really like the TI-36X Pro. The functions are easy to understand and it has certain constants already stored in it (Plancks constant, speed of light, permittivity constants, etc.) They are also reasonably priced at about $25 dollars at Staples. I bought two just in case I need a back up.


----------



## ventilator (Jun 13, 2012)

I passed the April Power test with the Casio FX115-Es. Like others have said I think it is the best for complex numbers which you will need with the power test.


----------



## gte636i (Jun 14, 2012)

I passed with the TI-36X Pro, bought the Casio FX115-ES as well but couldn't stand it. I've always used TI's through school so am just used to the way everything works with them. It seems to be on par with the Casio in everything it can do.


----------



## mauldinite (Jun 20, 2012)

My familiarity with TI made me want to stick when them. I used a couple of other models for the FE in Oct '11, but I got the TI-36X Pro for the PE and never looked back. It's become my work calculator! The ease of use, multiview, and the speed with which you can go back and forth between forms and work with complex numbers saved probably an hour's worth of calculations in the exam. I really wish I had found it for the FE!


----------

